# Grinder Advice



## Chris S. (Nov 17, 2018)

Looking to start messing around with knives and wanted advice on thus Dayton 2 x 42 belt grinder. I think may be a good starting point. Little more capable then a 1 x 42 but not as much as big daddy 2x72. Going to start out rehandling some knives I already have then move into trying to grind my own. It has a 1/3 HP motor with belt speed of 4400 rpm and disc is at 3400rpm I think. I can use disc part for some other projects. Love to heat any input you may have. Looking to purchase something in next couple weeks ideally.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2018)

@Tclem ....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2018)

@milkbaby


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2018)

@NYWoodturner


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 17, 2018)

Chris - it will work but have it’s limitatuons. 
First I would say make sure there is array of belts available. I would recommend Norton Blaze and 3m Gator belts at a minimum. Obviously you would need most if not all of the grits in those. If they are then this is nit a limitation. 
The next biggest limitation would be the lack of variable speed. That will be most prevalent in the learning stages. Once you get grinding down it won’t be as big of a deal. 
The work surface looks better than the one on my first grinder so your ok there. 
If it’s something your serious about then go for it. 
Determination is a bigger factor than anything on any grinder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 17, 2018)

I agree with everything Scott said above. 

I don't have first hand experience with this grinder, but the listed horsepower means it might be a little underpowered and might could easily be bogged down. But that's probably true for any belt grinder in the sub-$200 price range. What's your budget?

My grinder is a 1x30 which is much worse than this. It's a matter of adapting to its limitations. You can still make really excellent knives on the worst equipment, it'll just be a little more frustrating. Some people grind beautiful knives using only hand tools, it just takes longer.

Whatever grinder you decide, be careful, making knives can be quite addictive! :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Nov 18, 2018)

The 2x42 craftsman has is similar in design (to above) and has good power(1/2hp)... you canget a wide array of belts on amazon for low $.... i got it as a second to my Jet 2x42 that ido most of my wood (handle) work on [same belts] and it was under 300.... may have been 179 if my memory is correct and its 1/2 hp. .

Your other option is that you can now get a std bench grinder w a belt grinder attachment.... Jet offers in 6 and 8" you can set up tool rests etc like on a 2x72... they are under 400... other brands offer - cheaper - i like Jets power and dependability....

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the input quite helpful. As to question above trying to stay under 200 dollars. I will look into other options mentioned and see what they offer. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 18, 2018)

I started with a 1x30 and I know a couple guys who modified the plate and do awesome jobs. Better than I do with a 2x72 but i just don’t usenit enough. Lol. Agree with Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## VotTak (Jan 9, 2019)

Agreed with all of the above. Basically any grinder will make sparcs, knowing your limitation ahead will help you to choose the right one.
I had no tools to make knives... absolutely nothing... Then my neighbor approached me with offer - let's make our own grinders... We calculated cost for metal and for VFD and for motor and we started. After couple of weekends each of us got it's own grinder 2x72. It was realy inexpensive. It was working. it had variable speed. It has flat platen.
This is how I start learning how to grind bevels free hand. I still do not have any jigs for bevels.
But than I started to realize limitations....
Wanted to do hollow grind... so, I had to buy contact wheal and additional tool arm....
Wanted to do cmall curves for fingers on handle... went and bought attachment which takes couple different small wheels, again plus additional tool arm...
So, what I'm trying to say... it is a process and you will go through it and go through limitation.
If interested I will post some pics later.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 9, 2019)

VotTak said:


> If interested I will post some pics later.



Absolutely!!


----------



## VotTak (Jan 10, 2019)

This is grinder right after the build:


 


 
It really looks different now, but you got the idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 10, 2019)

That is awesome. I had always given thought to just make you my own for fun by the looks of it it is completely doable. You've given me some food for thought for sure. I love the reply thanks so much.


----------

